# Covid vaccine?



## Flabarac Brupip

Okay, so a friend's mom got her and a number of my friends scheduled for the vaccine today. She had me scheduled too, but I declined. They're all telling me I should get it. I told them that _at least for now_ I'm not gonna get it.

In all honesty I'm as scared of the vaccine as I am of covid. Covid has been around for over a year, yet I remain unscathed by it. Maybe I had it already and I was asymptomatic. Who knows? The vast majority of people survive it, and many don't even have symptoms. 

On the other hand, we don't know how this vaccine will physically impact people months or years down the road. We just don't know. I'm actually the one of my friends that is being least sheep-like. I wanna know what I'm getting myself into. I might even wait as long as a year or more before I decide. 

I'm asking you guys what you think because with stuff like this I have no idea how to learn about it. To me most news articles about things are about equally valid with their differing opinions. I don't know how to just look things up online and "learn" a lot of times. You can always ask yourself what biases an article has or if its legit. You run into differing opinions on it and then have to again ask yourself the same questions about THOSE opinions. Then you just run into more differing opinions and more questions until its like a wild goose chase. And frankly, reading isn't my forte. I have poor reading comprehension, and reading too much wears me out and drains me mentally.

So why then am I asking you guys? Because there's a social dialogue aspect to this instead of just reading long articles and not being able to ask questions or see differing opinions. I don't know that I'm gonna find what I'm looking for here either. But this is much simpler and more userfriendly, and I feel like I'm just as likely to find it here as I am by consuming all my time and energy on the wild goose chase.

So there you have it. Your input on this is welcome.


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Ock

There's long term side-effects to having Covid-19 that aren't pretty. If you can get the vaccine, take it. What makes this vaccine different is that it is not a weakened or dead version of the virus, it is actually messenger RNA, or the "blueprint" of the virus from which your body will be able to construct a defense. Despite what you might believe, they've actually been working on this since 2002, when the first virulent and deadly version of Covid (there are currently 7 strains, only 3 are considered dangerous) was discovered. The vaccine will protect you from getting it all together, or getting it so bad that you need a hospital or ventilator, and it should also protect you from getting the "long haul" lingering effects that some people are experiencing. You don't want to get this no matter how survivable it may be. It will fuck you up for life.









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov













'Brain fog' can linger for months after Covid-19


Many experience four or more persistent symptoms affecting their daily lives.




www.nbcnews.com













COVID-19: Long-term effects


Learn about the possible long-term effects of COVID-19.




www.mayoclinic.org













Is the COVID-19 Vaccine Safe?


Our experts answer some frequently asked questions about vaccine safety.




www.hopkinsmedicine.org










COVID-19 vaccines: Safety, side effects –– and coincidence - Harvard Health


As the pandemic rages on, rapid development of COVID-19 vaccines is welcome news since widespread vaccination is essential to help contain it. But while many are scrambling to get a vaccine, others...




www.health.harvard.edu


----------



## Electra

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Ock
> 
> There's long term side-effects to having Covid-19 that aren't pretty. If you can get the vaccine, take it. What makes this vaccine different is that it is not a weakened or dead version of the virus, it is actually messenger RNA, or the "blueprint" of the virus from which your body will be able to construct a defense. Despite what you might believe, they've actually been working on this since 2002, when the first virulent and deadly version of Covid (there are currently 7 strains, only 3 are considered dangerous) was discovered. The vaccine will protect you from getting it all together, or getting it so bad that you need a hospital or ventilator, and it should also protect you from getting the "long haul" lingering effects that some people are experiencing. You don't want to get this no matter how survivable it may be. It will fuck you up for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 and Your Health
> 
> 
> Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19: Long-term effects
> 
> 
> Learn about the possible long-term effects of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mayoclinic.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the COVID-19 Vaccine Safe?
> 
> 
> Our experts answer some frequently asked questions about vaccine safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hopkinsmedicine.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 vaccines: Safety, side effects –– and coincidence - Harvard Health
> 
> 
> As the pandemic rages on, rapid development of COVID-19 vaccines is welcome news since widespread vaccination is essential to help contain it. But while many are scrambling to get a vaccine, others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.harvard.edu


I've heard the cure can be worse then the disease when it comes to Astra...🤔


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect

My husband and I are getting our vaccines when it is available to us. Although we don’t know what the long term side effects of the vaccine are, we are electing to get it because:

1) We don’t know what the long term effects of Covid are on the heart and lungs. Research shows that even in asymptomatic patients, the lung scarring is equivalent to someone who has been a regular smoker for years. 

2) We want our children to be more protected since they are not old enough to get the vaccine themselves.

I understand your logic though. We’re all essentially choosing between potential risks of the vaccine vs. potential risks of contracting the virus.

I’m concerned that some of these newly emergent strains are going to drastically reduce vaccine effectiveness anyway, however.


----------



## attic

Except for the pros and cons for oneself, I think one should consider the effects for other people/society. 

-If you and more people are vaccinated, it means people who can't get the vaccine are more protected too, as the spread will go down lots, so you will not infect other people. My father-in-law has practically no immune system for example, so it is important for him that people around him get vaccinated, because it likely will not work well on him and is dangerous for him. So to protect him others need to not spread it. People under 18 don't get vaccinated either, and though few of them die, some get pretty sick and have long term effects.

-hopefully more vaccinated people will also slow down the development of new mutated strains, which is good for us all

-if the spread slows down to a minimum we can open up society more again, which will have good effects on people's health over all, and the economy which has good effects for people in the long run etc. About as many has died of poverty in the world as of covid the passed year, many of them children. The number of children who can't read has increased lots too for example, the effects of distancing etc are far reaching, some good (like saving the environment by not flying and consuming as much) but many are really bad.

But that said, I think it is worth it to consider things personally too. I might not get it myself, for example because I have been in hospital because of serious allergy reaction, which is one group who might not be good to vaccinate, but I will wait and see.


----------



## OnceUponAPrincess

Pfizer and Moderna seem to be pretty effective and safe, as long as you don't have a history of bad reactions to vaccines, then I think you'd be fine with either. I'd be more hesitant about getting Johnson or Astra. So far Pfizer is the only vaccine approved by my government, and we're still working on getting the vaccines out to people in the medical field. I'll get mine, assuming it's Pfizer, ASAP, but I'm not high risk so it may be a few months out.


----------



## WickerDeer

I recommend getting the vaccine.

My dad was like so close to getting vaccinated, but then he got infected with COVID before he was able to get the vaccine. It was really scary and not very easy to handle.

He is fine now.

The vaccine is what @tanstaafl28 said too.

I've known a lot of people who got the vaccine and no one has had problems, and yet I've also known family members who've died of COVID or had to stay in the hospital for weeks.

So I agree with the doctors and recommend taking the vaccine. It's not worth it--my dad thought he might have been immune as well, but then he got it.

My dad thought he might have gotten exposed to covid just for talking to a man at a gas station. The employee there looked sad and when my dad asked him how he was the guy said he lost his "little girl" to covid--then started crying on my dad's shoulder. But really--he didn't know where he got it from.

If he could have chosen the vaccine before getting COVID he would have chosen the vaccine. 
So I get why you're scared and apprehensive, but I will get the vaccine when it becomes available--COVID is just not good.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Thanks for everyone's input. Here's another detail though:

When I was a baby, sometimes in the morning when my mom would come into my room I'd be completely white and my lips would be blue. She would flop me over her shoulder, and I'd be like a lifeless rag doll. After a few minutes I'd cough, puke, or something like that, and my color would come back to my face and I'd be responsive again. They never figured out what was wrong with me. My mom wonders if that was from vaccines. Could it be? What if it is? @tanstaafl28 @Electra @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect @attic @OnceUponAPrincess @WickerDeer


----------



## Quantus

I recommend to take a level-headed look at the whole situation. In the end, it's all about comparing the consequences of taking the vaccine to the possible consequences of a covid infection. For me, the situation right now looks like that:


the chances of getting severe complications from the vaccine is much lower than the chances of a severe covid infections
both long-covid and potential long-term vaccination aren't factors that you can be sure of right now. Both may or may not happen, but you shouldn't make a decision based on unclear criteria like these ones.
vaccination reduces your chances of infecting others, but doesn't eliminate it.

As always, if complications happen, regardless of whether you had the vaccine or not, see a doctor, they are the ones to help you, not random people on a forum.

In the end, it's still your decision. Do whatever you think is the best thing for yourself.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect

Ock said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Here's another detail though:
> 
> When I was a baby, sometimes in the morning when my mom would come into my room I'd be completely white and my lips would be blue. She would flop me over her shoulder, and I'd be like a lifeless rag doll. After a few minutes I'd cough, puke, or something like that, and my color would come back to my face and I'd be responsive again. They never figured out what was wrong with me. My mom wonders if that was from vaccines. Could it be? What if it is? @tanstaafl28 @Electra @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect @attic @OnceUponAPrincess @WickerDeer


Maybe. Did this always coincide with you being given a vaccine (within the first 24-72 hours)? If so, I would be afraid to get it too. If it was a random happening though, it likely wasn’t linked to the vaccines. (My daughter used to run a fever for about a day after getting her vaccinations. If I’m remembering correctly, I think there were a couple times she might have thrown up once afterward—nothing like what you’re describing though.)


----------



## attic

Ock said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Here's another detail though:
> 
> When I was a baby, sometimes in the morning when my mom would come into my room I'd be completely white and my lips would be blue. She would flop me over her shoulder, and I'd be like a lifeless rag doll. After a few minutes I'd cough, puke, or something like that, and my color would come back to my face and I'd be responsive again. They never figured out what was wrong with me. My mom wonders if that was from vaccines. Could it be? What if it is? @tanstaafl28 @Electra @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect @attic @OnceUponAPrincess @WickerDeer


I don't know what that was you had, I am no doctor. Babies can get several things that makes them get less oxygen, like laying in the wrong position and puking a bit that gets in the way of breathing, an illness called croup and other things. So who knows?
If it was happening just when you had had a vaccine, or just to make sure in general, I recommend you ask the nurse or doctor before getting a vaccine. They should be equipped to answer worries like that, and have guidelines about who should be careful or not take a vaccine. If nothing else you could ask them so you don't have to worry about it.

(I just found a guideline for allergies and the vaccine, and it seems for me for example, I likely can take it but have to stay for observation a little longer than others so I could get treatment if getting a reaction. So that is also an alternative; to be able to take the vaccine, but be a bit extra careful when doing so with watching out for reactions)

In the information I have seen, the only ones not recommended to take the vaccine, are:
-those that are ill
-people under 17 years of age
-pregnant women
-some who has had severe allergic reactions that needed hospitalization (consult with doctor, depends)
-some who had sever reactions to other vaccines that needed treatment (consult with doctor, depends)
-if you have had, or is going to have, another vaccine. One week before or after the covid vaccine, one should not take other vaccines.
Google Translate (this is for my country, thing might differ a bit in other places, don't know)


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Quantus said:


> As always, if complications happen, regardless of whether you had the vaccine or not, see a doctor, they are the ones to help you, not random people on a forum.


Except that I think doctors are more likely to have an agenda. I don't put full trust in them after hearing second hand things that they've done to people.


----------



## JimT

The vaccine is voluntary, so everyone can make their own call.

As for me, I'm pretty sure I caught the Covid virus and got over it a year ago, at the start of the pandemic. I was living in one of the early hot spots, and I had all the symptoms of a fairly mild case. Tests weren't available at the time (other than for life-threatening cases), so I never got tested. I got over it without any long-term problems.

I still should probably get the vaccine at some point, but I figure there's no hurry. I'm healthy, I have my daily routine, I'm not traveling or anything, so nothing is going to change for me anytime soon. Meantime the vaccine is still in short supply, so others probably need it more than me right now. So I'll just wait until everyone else has gotten it that wants it.

Once things settle down a bit and the Covid vaccine becomes available at pharmacies like normal flu vaccines, then I'll get it. It will have a track record by then, the doctors will have sorted out which variant works best, and procedures will be in place for complications and how to deal with them. It'll just be one more routine flu vaccine by that point, and I don't mind getting the routine flu vaccines.

Anyway, that's my take on it. I figure it's voluntary, and there are plenty of other people still waiting to get their shot. So no harm done if I let the other folks get ahead of me in line while I wait off for a bit.


----------



## Electra

Ock said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Here's another detail though:
> 
> When I was a baby, sometimes in the morning when my mom would come into my room I'd be completely white and my lips would be blue. She would flop me over her shoulder, and I'd be like a lifeless rag doll. After a few minutes I'd cough, puke, or something like that, and my color would come back to my face and I'd be responsive again. They never figured out what was wrong with me. My mom wonders if that was from vaccines. Could it be? What if it is? @tanstaafl28 @Electra @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect @attic @OnceUponAPrincess @WickerDeer


I've probably had life 15 vaccinations in my life with no bad experiences. My gradmother on the other hand was refused the vaccine and she therefore got a disease that curved her spine, so then there is that side, too... when you were a kid; what did your doctor say it could be?


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ock said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Here's another detail though:
> 
> When I was a baby, sometimes in the morning when my mom would come into my room I'd be completely white and my lips would be blue. She would flop me over her shoulder, and I'd be like a lifeless rag doll. After a few minutes I'd cough, puke, or something like that, and my color would come back to my face and I'd be responsive again. They never figured out what was wrong with me. My mom wonders if that was from vaccines. Could it be? What if it is? @tanstaafl28 @Electra @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect @attic @OnceUponAPrincess @WickerDeer


I'm not a doctor, so I don't know. You may want to discuss it with your PCP.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Electra said:


> I've probably had life 15 vaccinations in my life with no bad experiences. My gradmother on the other hand was refused the vaccine and she therefore got a disease that curved her spine, so then there is that side, too... when you were a kid; what did your doctor say it could be?


I don't think the doctors ever figured out what it was. But that was probably about the year 1979.


----------



## Electra

Ock said:


> I don't think the doctors ever figured out what it was. But that was probably about the year 1979.


It had a name, I think it was scoliosis maybe? I forgot, but I think she was in her teens, and she died some years ago...maybe she was about 70 or 80 then...I think she got it in her teens or as a kid...she was forbidden to compete/run in school for the cooper test or a simmilar one like the other kids because of what happend to her spine, but she did it anyway because she loved it


----------



## islandlight

I'm very careful about Covid. I don't want to get it. I avoid contact with other people as much as possible.

I've never gotten the flu vaccine, even though I'm a "senior" and most people my age get the flu vaccine every year.

I will get the Covid vaccine though. Not because I want it, but because I want the piece of paper that says I had it. I hope it will facilitate travel and other things I want to do.

I respect everyone's opinions and decisions around Covid -- as long as they stay 6 feet away *from me* and don't try to convert me to their way of thinking.


----------



## txstats

I’m not against vaccines per se, but I also don’t get flu shots or any other shots that’s not required by my employer or school or government. I did get the Covid vaccine. I also had my apprehensions at first, and I thought I wasn’t going to get it. But there have been talks about the Covid passport. I’m not sure about the legitimacy of the rumor, but I thought that if a vaccine was going to be a requirement for travel at any time in the future, I would want to get it so I could travel. I live by myself in the U.S., and my family lives in Asia. Travel is a necessity in my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blossomier

I think you should. Also I'd like to point something here: since you're American, it might come in handy. Krispy Kreme is giving free donuts to the ones getting the vaccine. (x)

(Also if you don't take it, you can get a free donut and coffee for free until May 24. If you do, you can get a free donut per day for the rest of the year).


----------



## Electra

Ock said:


> Ah shut up. Lol. Not to you personally; just a reaction to the statement. Most people aren't on pills that make the average person gain at least 60 pounds.


A lot of people get a "crap life syndrome", ie. obiecity from not having the time or money to eat properly from working to much so they find out exactly how to get enough calories at fastfood stores instead of eating expensive low calory food and salads with fermented pumkin seeds accompanied by yoga and lots of sleep. They have too harsh priorities to focus on like not starving to death, keeping their job and support their families.


----------



## Electra

I'm getting my second vaccine dose on wednesday


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse

No.

This new gene therapy jab does not stop you getting the wuflu does not stop you transmitting the wuflu ~ therefore it does not create herd immunity. 

You know what does? 
Getting the wuflu. 
And with a 98% recovery rate, that is exactly what will rid us of it. 

It is not a natural human virus, so once it has ran through humanity, it will be gone. 

Oh, but don't worry, there will be new wuflu. The politicing and billions of dollars in vax sales make this fear pandemic the most popular "crisis" this century.

So for all those proudly marching off to be jabbed and "do the right thing", you have been played, and are taking part in the largest ever medical experiment of all time.


----------



## Electra

EmmaWoodhouse said:


> No.
> 
> This new gene therapy jab does not stop you getting the wuflu does not stop you transmitting the wuflu ~ therefore it does not create herd immunity.
> 
> You know what does?
> Getting the wuflu.
> And with a 98% recovery rate, that is exactly what will rid us of it.
> 
> It is not a natural human virus, so once it has ran through humanity, it will be gone.
> 
> Oh, but don't worry, there will be new wuflu. The politicing and billions of dollars in vax sales make this fear pandemic the most popular "crisis" this century.
> 
> So for all those proudly marching off to be jabbed and "do the right thing", you have been played, and are taking part in the largest ever medical experiment of all time.


And you are one if those killing our kids


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse

Electra said:


> And you are one if those killing our kids


Good grief. 

As stupidity is at higher levels across all age groups than the wuflu, please allow me to assist you. Because if one seeks to accuse someone of murder, one really must get their facts right. 

Grandparents. 
Due to the world wide mortality of children to wuflu being so low it is statistically insignificant, if you seek to denigate those not taking part in medical experiments you should accuse us of killing your grandparents.


----------



## Electra

EmmaWoodhouse said:


> Good grief.
> 
> As stupidity is at higher levels across all age groups than the wuflu, please allow me to assist you. Because if one seeks to accuse someone of murder, one really must get their facts right.
> 
> Grandparents.
> Due to the world wide mortality of children to wuflu being so low it is statistically insignificant, if you seek to denigate those not taking part in medical experiments you should accuse us of killing your grandparents.


No, they are vaccinated. Get your facts straight!


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse

Electra said:


> No, they are vaccinated. Get your facts straight!


Oh dear. 
You do need to know that vacinated grandparents ARE still dying with wuflu. 

I have had more intelligent and interesting exchanges with my dogs.


----------



## Electra

EmmaWoodhouse said:


> Oh dear.
> You do need to know that vacinated grandparents ARE still dying with wuflu.
> 
> I have had more intelligent and interesting exchanges with my dogs.


Are you being sarcastic or are you just a troll?


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse

Lol.... no.


----------



## Fru2

View attachment 884467
View attachment 884469
View attachment 884470


----------



## Fru2




----------



## impulsenine

Fru2 deserves to be injected unintentionally with Pfizer when he sleeps deeply.
What you don't know, doesn't affect you! 😇


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I still don't know what I think about the shot even though I got it. To me its always felt like "Damned if you do; damned if you don't." I don't understand how so many people on both sides are so sure of themselves. Same goes for lots of other issues between people. Things just aren't obvious to me.


----------



## Fru2

impulsenine said:


> Fru2 deserves to be injected unintentionally with Pfizer when he sleeps deeply.
> What you don't know, doesn't affect you! 😇


----------



## Electra

I did it mostly out of love for others. I could probably survive, but still spread the virus. But if everyone took -and got hold of which unfortunetly not everybody is priviliged enough to- the safe vaccines (pfizers) we might get rid of the disease all together instead if having a virus that costs money to treat, kills people and levels up in strength as time passes by


----------



## Electra

Fru2 said:


> View attachment 884473
> View attachment 884474
> View attachment 884476


Look who is spresding the propaganda 😏🙄


----------



## Fru2

Electra said:


> Look who is spresding the propaganda 😏🙄


Yes, because these vaild arguments against *a government backed investment scheme that ushers in a new state of totalitarianism* are completely a part of some propaganda campain that aims to kill children 🤪
Why don't you take all of the vaccines in a row, if they work? You're endangering the children if you don't have the fizer, ModeRNA, J&J and AstraZeneca vaccines all at once.
Don't forget to get weekly boosters too!
And put your hazmat suit on, because these vaccines still don't guarantee immunity, in fact they show greater infection rate.


----------



## Electra

Fru2 said:


> Yes, because these vaild arguments against *a government backed investment scheme that ushers in a new state of totalitarianism* are completely a part of some propaganda campain that aims to kill children 🤪
> Why don't you take all of the vaccines in a row, if they work? You're endangering the children if you don't have the fizer, ModeRNA, J&J and AstraZeneca vaccines all at once.
> Don't forget to get weekly boosters too!
> And put your hazmat suit on, because these vaccines still don't guarantee immunity, in fact they show greater infection rate.


🥱


----------



## Fru2

Electra said:


> 🥱


Thought so, you don't care about children.


----------



## Electra

Fru2 said:


> Thought so, you don't care about children.


Spread your propaganda to the hand cuz my ears aint listening ✋


----------

